# 2nd time ICSI after traumatic miscarriage



## Foxyfrithy (Apr 8, 2009)

My husband and I have our first appointment for our second cycle of ICSI on Monday. Our first cycle was successful and I was pregnant for 16 weeks before we lost our baby. 

I am scared about it. Scared that it won't work and scared if it does. Does that make sense? 

Has anyone had any similar experience or advice to give before we go on Monday? 

Thanks
xxxxx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Foxyfrithy

I am so so so sorry to here about you last ICSI and baby. I too have been through traumatic losses ... and I am pregnant again now!! I am most of the time a neurotic mess and worrying all the time. 

Everytime I have been through another cycle of treatment I have been through all the same emotions as you, am I ready? What if is BFN? What if it is BFP and I lose the baby again? It a nightmare, I am here for you though if you ever want to chat just PM me I am here to support you through it all.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Foxyfrithy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Sarah

Thank you so much for your positive story! I'm also sorry for your losses but congratulations on your pregnancy!! That's amazing! I can imagine that you're concerned everyday but if this is a natural little one, I'm sure it's meant to be! 

I just don't know what to think to be honest. I know I want to do it because I want nothing more than to have a family but I just don't think I could cope with the same happening again. Also my husband has a condition that means that sperm production is very low so we have to keep our fingers crossed that we can even get past that hurdle in the first place. 

I really appreciate your offer of support. I'll let you know how it goes on Monday
Sarahxx


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Foxy

Just wanted to give you a big    , i'm so sorry to read about your loss  

And yes, it does make total sense how you feel - as you can see from my footer, we had mc on our 2nd ICSI and I felt exactly the same on our 3rd go - scared it wouldn't work, petrified it would!  As you can also see though, we were 3rd time lucky and are now blessed with our little man.  

All you can do is try and relax (so easy right!) and think positive thoughts (also easy, not!).  But your body knows what being pg is like now and hopefully this time you will get your BFP and enjoy a happy healthy pregnancy and beyond +) +)  From a medical point of view I think your clinic is obviously best place to ask questions re drugs etc - but on my last ICSI I was on gestone and clexane injections until 15w - maybe that's something you could ask them about - but obviously they know best and a lot more than I do!!

A mod will be along shortly to give you links to relevant parts of the site but 2 areas that really helped me on my last tx (treatment) were the cycle buddy thread where you can chat with other ladies having tx at the same time as you, and then after I got my bfp there is a pregnancy after loss thread which also is a fantastic area of support where you can share your fears with others that really understand  your worries.

Wishing you all the best, feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions you think I can help with

Love, Dolphin xxx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Sarah

Yeh Dolphin is right ask your clinic about extra drugs ... Last time I was on Clexane and aspirin until term and this tim they want me on Clexane and aspirin huntil I deliver, and cyclogest and clindamycin cream PV until 20 weeks.

sarah xx


----------



## Foxyfrithy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow thanks ladies!! You don't know how much your messages have helped already. I think I was just not thinking about Monday, trying to ignore what it meant, but you've made me feel a bit more positive and as though there can be good news and it is all worth it.

I will certainly mention the extra drugs this time. The team I saw last time at the BRI are so lovely that I'm sure they'll be open to suggestions from me. 

Thank you so much, it means the world to me that I'm not alone..  
Sarahxxxx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Foxyfrithy and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Aw hon it is only natural to have such very mixed emotions about your next cycle    It's so hard at times to 'take control' of our emotions but you will get so much support on FF during your journey and get bags of advice too  It can be extremely comforting at times just being able to chat to other girls who know and understand exactly how you feel 

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## Foxyfrithy (Apr 8, 2009)

Amanda

Thank you so much for your help and advice! I didn't use this site the first time around, well not much anyway and I really wish I had because already I feel better.

Thanks again and thanks to whoever was so kind to blow me my first bubbles!!


----------



## Foxyfrithy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey ladies

Just a quick  update. The lovely lady at the Repro medicine unit made us an appointment for DH to have his chat with the consultant and as long as they can get something from him then we can go again. They were very sorry and shocked to hear about my msc obviously and reassured me that because I'd got pregnant the first time and carried to 16 weeks, that it was a good sign for the future. 

We now have to get on the list for the ICSI and find the money to pay for it... 5k! Not sure how that's going to work...


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Foxy

Brilliant news they were so positive  

The finding the money to pay for it is always so tough   Am sure you guys will find a way though. 

Keep in touch hon and let us know how you are doing  

Amanda xx


----------

